
Cheating Is OK - Bcahill82
https://brendancahill.io/brensblog/ukraine
======
tbihl
I approach this very differently in my job. Part of my work is training
operators of nuclear power plants on their procedures and reactor principles
and then testing them to evaluate their knowledge on a periodic basis.

If everyone at work is sharing work on evaluations, then all it tells me is
that someone in the building has the requisite knowledge, which I hope is a
very disconcerting thought to anyone living in a country where nuclear plants
are operated.

This united front you describe is great for addressing large problems, but
applying it in this context is a barrier to individual growth.

